# Hope Dendy,CST,CPC



## hopedendy (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello, I am looking for either full time coding work during the day or part time coding work for evenings/weekend. 150 Oak Ridge Place Apt. 5c 
Greenville, SC, 29615
(864) 363-7393
dendyh@email.uscupstate.edu
Professional Medical Coder, Biller and Auditor
I am a Certified Professional Coder since 2011 and Certified Surgical Technologist since 1998. I plan to use my 14 years of operating room experience and my three years of surgery scheduling, billing and coding to expand my career in the coding/billing field.
I will sit for my CPC-H on April, 21st 2012.
I will sit for my CPC-P on July, 21st 2012. 
PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
GREENVILLE HOSPITAL SYSTEM UNIVERSITY MEDICAL CENTER, 701 Grove Road, Greenville SC 29605	
1998 TO PRESENT							
Certified Surgical Technologist and Surgery Billing/Scheduling
	Responsible for entering patient charges and ensuring that charges match physician's work done in the OR Suite.
	Responsible for ensuring that the scheduling codes are appropriate for the procedure posted by the physician's office.
	Advanced coding knowledge enhances my ability to recognize inappropriate CPT and ICD-9 codes used for surgical procedures. 
	I serve as a resource person for schedulers in the physician offices to support accurate coding for surgeries being scheduled.
	I serve as an auditor to make sure charts are billed accurately.
EDUCATION
	January 2012   AAPC Anatomy and Pathophysiolgy  ICD-10 course
	May 2011    Greenville Hospital System Advanced American Academy of Professional Coders
         June 2008    Greenville Technical College Associate Degree, Criminal Justice
        August 1998 Greenville Technical College Diploma in Health Science, Surgical Technology

ORGANIZATIONS

HEALTH INFORMATION ADVISORY BOARD USC UPSTATE
AMERICAN ACADEMY PROFESSIONAL CODERS # 01181262
THE NATIONAL BOARD OF SURGICAL TECHNOLOGY AND SURGICAL ASSISTING #115281
ASSOCIATION OF SURGICAL TECHNOLOGIST//ACTIVE MEMBER South Carolina # 113505


----------

